# 52 Years ago today, the day the music died



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2011)

Ritchie Valens, Buddy Holly, J.P. "The Big Bopper" Richardson


----------



## K-man (Feb 3, 2011)

Might be showing my age but Buddy Holly is still one of my favourite artists.


----------



## Carol (Feb 3, 2011)

One of my favorite artists too.

An indie movie theatre near me is showing The Day The Music Died tonight only.  Would love to be there to take it in (work says otherwise -- I'd rather keep my job...LOL)  

Rest in peace gents.  :asian:


----------

